

Why programmers should study the art of programming - tanglesome
http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/programming-and-development/why-programmers-should-study-the-art-of-programming/4160

======
nbashaw
"Just as an appalling misapplication of the Theory of Evolution provided a
justification for Nazi genocide, so has the misapplication of Object
Orientation, for example, led to all manner of programming ugliness in the
name of purism"

Yikes

